# Tic Tacs



## KBMELB (Apr 4, 2011)

My Gastroenterologist told me that Tic Tacs were good for settling your stomach as they contain pepermint oil and no fake sugar. I don't know if they make things worse or not as everything seems to effect me atm. Any comments?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I use altoids for the peppermint oil and it does seem to settle the cramps down. Peppermint oil is usually not as likely to cause constipation as most of the prescription antispasmodics can. You can also drink peppermint tea, but the mints are convenient when you are out and about.Peppermint can increase heartburn for some people but that is the main side effect.Taking peppermint 20-30 minutes before a meal may be helpful if you tend to get pain after meals.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know if you have them in the US but I found Colpermin peppermint oil capsules excellent for IBS. You can get them over the counter and on prescription here in the UK and you take them 30 mins - 1 hour before food. They're enteric coated so less likely to cause heartburn. I found if I ate 3 meals a day and 2 snacks a day and took them about half an hour before my meals they worked best. The reason I mention eating snacks is I found if I had them on a completely empty stomach, ie: more than 5 hours between meals it was more likely to give me heartburn. I found when I first started taking them that I would often pass wind a bit more but was great relief from trapped wind.Here's a link for some product information: ColperminThis was just the link I found, I'm sure there's plenty more online pharmacies that would stock them if you're interested.


----------

